# Redline Time Attack Auto Club Speedway Fontana 2011 Feat Fontana Nissan R35 GT-R & LG



## xknowonex (Sep 9, 2009)

*Redline Time Attack Auto Club Speedway Fontana 2011 Feat Fontana Nissan R35 GT-R & LG*

1. Berk Technology BMW 135i










2. Menacing Head-On Shot of LG Motorsports Pontiac GTO Grand-Am Race Car










3. Side Shot LG Motorsports Pontiac GTO Grand-Am Race Car 










4. Popular Formula Drift Driver Dai Yoshihara Also Does Time Attack in a B14 Nissan Sentra prepped by Mike Kojima of MotoIQ.com










5. Function > Form???










6. Fontana Nissan's R35 GT-R, 350z, and Sentra










7.










8.










9.LG Motorsports Pontiac GTO vs K&N G35 










10. Fontana Nissan R35 GT-R vs Works Evo 










MORE:

The Perfect Exposure: Redline Time Attack Auto Club Speedway Fontana 2011

https://www.facebook.com/ThePerfectExposure


----------

